# metal halide lighting



## roll it up smoke it up (Jan 12, 2009)

i got 4 100w 9000 lumens brinks metal halide lights but they dont work do i have 2 get special kind of lighting fixture and if so can u tell me what it is THANX ps are these good lights 2 use


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Jan 12, 2009)

come on people help a brother out!


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 12, 2009)

You just have the bulbs? You need a ballast that matches the rating of the bulb. Check out local HH or HD for lighting fixtures, you need 100w MH ballast for each bulb.


----------

